# Reputation



## pauliojr (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm sure this has been posted, but I couldn't find it. Exactly how does the Reputation icon work and do you look at yours? Please, any information would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## battosai (Jan 22, 2007)

i never noticed it. it looks like links to accounts where you.. digg? like maybe a place to save all the cool stuff you find on the web. i dunno im gonna check it out


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 22, 2007)

the scales above your join date on the upper right are how you give people reputation. 

the little dots under gallery on the middle right are....I believe...how you're progressing from your current title to the next title.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 15, 2007)

When you see a post you agree with or even disagree with click on the little Icon that looks like scales, and you will see from there. to view yours go to yourrollitup, and look at the bottom


----------



## dankciti (Feb 15, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> When you see a post you agree with or even disagree with click on the little Icon that looks like scales, and you will see from there. to view yours go to yourrollitup, and look at the bottom


 
damnit everytime you post i wanna slap that ass and bite you.

dont be too pissed. thats a total compliment to the fact that those damnpanties are around your knees and ,,.......     


jhqdhqwdqdkdqwn./!!!%^$!#^%!


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, definitely spankable.


----------



## le1337need (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, very nice avatar.... now just put www.rollitup.org on it and submit it as the monthly seed contest and you may get free seeds =)


----------



## dankciti (Feb 15, 2007)

so where do they send the seeds can i use my work address?? lmfao


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2007)

le1337need said:


> yeah, very nice avatar.... now just put www.rollitup.org on it and submit it as the monthly seed contest and you may get free seeds =)


 don't you dare i have 3 days to win.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

dude, I hate to say it again. But I love your crows gif.


----------



## le1337need (Feb 15, 2007)

420penguin said:


> dude, I hate to say it again. But I love your crows gif.


haha, thanks 430penguin.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

430? keep hitting until I'm at LEAST 440.


----------



## th3bigbad (Feb 15, 2007)

is there a way of seeing some1 elses rep points, or just your own? oh and can you see who gave you your points? not just what post you wrote or whatever you got the points for. just who gave'em and how many do they have?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 16, 2007)

now that i would like to see


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 16, 2007)

haha. i dont know who did it,got a pretty good idea tho, but i :heart: whoever added to my reputation,because of my pic.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 16, 2007)

nah bro. unless they tell you who they are you have no way of knowing. I've started signing my credit adds. sometimes I value peoples opinions even if I debate with them....but that's hard to express without signing the reputation adds.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 18, 2007)

ROFL. I just got one on my rep that said "slut". whattafucking moron.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 18, 2007)

I am also deeply amused at all the reputations i have receieved directly from this thread. u guys (and girls) are great.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm hoping it was at least a +rep? Still not a nice thing to say.


----------



## potroast (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you guys saying that you don't see a name for the rep giver? On my page, it has a column called "posted by" and lists the senders name.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 19, 2007)

go into your myrollitup then scroll down to :
Latest Reputation Received


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 19, 2007)

420penguin said:


> I'm hoping it was at least a +rep? Still not a nice thing to say.


u know what though, fuck em. people like that are just haters.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Feb 19, 2007)

potroast said:


> Are you guys saying that you don't see a name for the rep giver? On my page, it has a column called "posted by" and lists the senders name.


you are a mod tho, its probably a good thing that you dont get the name of the person who reps ya otherwise 
there would be a lot of arguements i know ive wanted to slap someone for some of the rep i recieved


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah, my section in myrollitup has only 3 columns, Thread, Date, and Comment. So I started signing my rep adds in the Comment field. 

It's probably a mod/sysop function that allows you to see who posted what.


----------



## HardTimez (Feb 19, 2007)

Ill poke your spot  then maybe we can smoke pot


----------



## pauliojr (Feb 23, 2007)

rollitup said:


> go into your myrollitup then scroll down to :
> Latest Reputation Received


I don't have that option. Maybe I have not received any reputation at all.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 24, 2007)

paulio, I'm pretty sure I've sent some your way.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 25, 2007)

I know ive send some your way 420p.


----------



## pauliojr (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, thanks guys.


----------

